# Impossible d'installer icloud, a cause du Microsoft Store ?



## Membre supprimé 1183693 (4 Mai 2021)

En essayant d'installer icloud j'ai ce message d'erreur, alors que pourtant j'ai bien désinstaller icloud sur le Microsoft store. 








						imgur.com
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2021)

Normalement on commence par bonjour...
et on termine par Merci.

bonjour,

qu'est-ce que tu entends par "installer icloud ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1183693 (4 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, je veux dire qu’en suivant l’installation d’icloud j’en arrive a ce message systématiquement alors que icloud (Microsoft Store) est lui désinstallé. 
pourriez vous m’aidez merci


----------



## izel mor (4 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, 
C'est incompréhensible. 
Que veut dire installer iCloud? Quel est le rapport avec ce site imgur?
Pourquoi Microsoft store?
Quel ordinateur?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2021)

En effet la capture d'écran ressemble à un message windows


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2021)

izel mor a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec ce site imgur?


c'est un site d'hébergement d'image par lequel il est passé pour poster sa capture d'écran


----------



## izel mor (4 Mai 2021)

je n'ai toujours rien compris


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2021)

Tu as installé iCloud une première fois depuis le Microsoft Store, puis désinstallé, et maintenant, quand tu essayes de l’installer directement depuis le site d’Apple, tu as cette erreur ?

Tu l’as désinstallé comment cette première installation ?
Dans le Microsoft Store, c’est indiqué que iCloud est toujours installé ?
Dans le panneau de configuration, c’est iCloud est marqué comme toujours installé?
Dans ProgramFiles, tu as des restes d’iCloud ?

Ou est-ce que tu utilises l’utilitaire de mise à jour Apple ?


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2021)

wobel455 a dit:


> En essayant d'installer icloud j'ai ce message d'erreur, alors que pourtant j'ai bien désinstaller icloud sur le Microsoft store.


Ta copie écran confirme que tu es sous Windows et ça il faut le préciser. Cette fenêtre contextuelle mentionne qu'à l'instant T il y a un ou des comptes iCloud qui sont activés. La première des choses à faire est bien de tous les désactiver avant d'aller plus loin ! Il se peut que ce soit un simple conflit dû à une connexion avec un autre compte alors qu'il y en a un d'actif ?

Si tu veux repartir de zéro, il faut impérativement désactiver tous les comptes iCloud, afficher les fichiers cachés... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...s-cachés-0320fe58-0117-fd59-6851-9b7f9840fdb2 ...faire une recherche avec les mots *apple* et *iCloud* et supprimer toutes les occurrences qui s'afficheront. Pour peaufiner le tout, il faudra aussi faire un gros ménage dans la BDR _(Base De Registre) ... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...ndows-10-deab38e6-91d6-e0aa-4b7c-8878d9e07b11 ..._ou il y a une pelletée de fichiers et dossiers à supprimer. Ce n'est qu'à ce prix que tu pourras repartir de zéro et faire une nouvelle installation de iCloud avec un seul compte actif... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201391


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ta copie écran confirme que tu es sous Windows et ça il faut le préciser.


Microsoft Store = Windows  

S’il bloque sur ce message d’erreur, c’est qu’il n’est à priori pas à l’aise sur le registre.
Mettre des liens génériques vers comment toucher au registre ne me parait pas une bonne idée, sauf à spécifier qu’elles clés enlever.


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mettre des liens génériques vers comment toucher au registre ne me parait pas une bonne idée, sauf à spécifier qu’elles clés enlever.


Je pensais être assez clair en réponse        #9      ...


Locke a dit:


> ...faire une recherche avec les mots *apple* et *iCloud* et supprimer toutes les occurrences qui s'afficheront.


...car dans Windows, il n'y aura pas autre chose à chercher. Et ce que je mentionne est le prix à payer pour repartir sur une installation propre. Les liens mentionnés sont bien ceux de chez Microsoft, il est bien connu que dans une version de Windows qu'il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis, ce que j'ai fait pendant de nombreuses années.


----------

